# Tori, Lizard Hunter Extraordinaire



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

For the past several weeks Tori has been *obsessed* with hunting for lizards in our yards. This afternoon I was able to get some good shots of her in action. I know if I'd stay out there with her, she'd be happy to run around doing this _ALL_ day!

*The patio is where the hunt always begins*










*She usually follows the path, stopping as necessary whenever she hears or sees anything that could possibly be a lizard*




























*She has to check in the trees, cause she's seen them run up there to get away from her before*



















*She has to check in the bushes where she knows they like to "hang out"*










*She's sure to check the rocks cause lizards LOVE to lay on rocks*!



















*But, sometimes she just has to sit and wait for them...*


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

What a wonderful picture story! I love your yard! Tori is quite an impressive hunter!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

leslie, thanks, i really enjoyed tori's adventure in lizard hunting.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Fun story! Beautiful girl! Second photo shows her face well. Does she actually catch any lizards on these hunting trips? If so, what does she do with them? And, awesome yard! So envious of your sunshine. It has been raining here for days.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tori would love hanging out with my cat, Coco. She leaves dead lizards on my doormat all the time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie, thank you for the cute story and pictures. The pic by the stone with her little tongue hanging out and the daisies in the background....CALENDAR SHOT.

I was wondering too, did she manage to catch a lizard?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie, Tori is adorable, and your picture story is sweet!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- that is great to see pics of her and her great haircut! I miss her, you, and so cal!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wonderful pictures and story! I want to know too, what happens when she finds a lizard?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great pics and story leslie. love it!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I love seeing pictures of Tori...she is SO beautiful! 
Thanks for sharing...and I hope she found her LIZARD!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for your comments, guys!  She is a hoot to watch doing this (it's also become a tad annoying) This has become her all-time favorite activity. Each day, several times a day, she'll whine to go out so she can "make the rounds". She always pays special attention to areas where she's seen them before. Then, if nothing new is found, and she's thoroughly checked things out, she'll sit and stare at the rock wall (this is the most favorite place for them to hide) or next to a bush where she heard, or saw, something earlier. She'd probably sit for hours, if I'd stay out there w/her. She's pretty funny to watch when she actually sees one from a distance. She will slowly stalk it, just like a cat would. She has such a drive to do this that if I walk back inside, she will even stay out by herself for a few minutes before the "static cling" kicks in :biggrin1:

As for catching any, so far, all lizards have been lucky and managed to escape. The closest call we know of, is when she chased one through the fence that separates the pool and grass areas of the yard. There is a section of fencing that DH had to put small 1/2" mesh wire along the bottom to keep Tori from squeezing through. Well, the lizard she was chasing one day tried to escape through the mesh and managed to get stuck half-way through. Although she could get to the back end/tail of it, she didn't try to bite it but, whined and pawed at it instead :suspicious: In order to get her over it and back in the house, DH had to go get some cutters and pliers to release the poor guy. Don't think DH ever thought his duties would include rescuing a lizard ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Too cute! I love the picture with her tongue out. Just licking her chops, waiting to catch one of those little buggers!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great story! and Tori is the most beautiful Lizard Hunter I have ever seen!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Love this! Tori is definitely cat-like in her stalking mode. Maybe you need to "restock" her area with some lizards just like ponds are stocked with fish  Throw in a few frogs for real fun (although they are poisonous to dogs if eaten.)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the pictures!
Tori is adorable


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

kelrobin said:


> Love this! Tori is definitely cat-like in her stalking mode. Maybe you need to "restock" her area with some lizards just like ponds are stocked with fish  Throw in a few frogs for real fun (although they are poisonous to dogs if eaten.)


Kathy~ No need to "restock", there are dozens and dozens of them, in all sizes. They seem to be just smart enough and fast enough to evade her hunting tactics eep:

I do worry a bit, though. The Blue-bellied or Western Fence Lizard (which is what is most common here) can be toxic to cats if eaten. The jury is still out regarding their toxicity to dogs. I think Tori looks at them mainly as toys, not so much as prey to be eaten. Hopefully, I'm right *fingers crossed*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, Tori is so BEAUTIFUL! Her puppy cut looks awesome. Benji and I enjoyed the picture story. She is the cutest Lizzard Hunter ever!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Tori is soo extremely adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ewww, what will she do with them once she gets em?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Loved the story and pictures of Lizard-hunting Tori, sitting here drinking a cup of coffee. She's beautiful while she's at it, too. I especially like the second picture because you can see her eyes so well! I think _that_ should be sent to the calendar!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Several of you like the pic of her w/her tongue out and some of you like the one where you can see her face/eyes. I agree those are cute. But, my favorite from yesterday's "shoot" is my new avatar pic of her. Did anyone notice it? She's just finished checking in the gazebo for, what else but, LIZARDS! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LOVE that avatar!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have gone back and looked at these photos over and over. The poses are wonderful, including the story to go with them! What a cute children's book this would make!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Adorable Leslie! Her new cut looks great too! Anxious to you you guys next week!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Leslie....Tori is the cutest thing! She is quite the lizard hunter. I guess its like having an interactive toy. It would be interesting to see what she'd do if she caught one. 

Maddie saw one of the wild turkeys around at our back fence yesterday. She looked at it, then looked away as if to say, "I don't see a turkey". Guess its too big for her. I bet Tori would have protected our yard.....she's so cute in her stalking mode. I love the pictures (and your yard!).


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG this is the cutest thing


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Great story and adorable pictures!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, she is so darned cute. Love her haircut!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Love it! She's so beautiful.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Tori looks great. Those pictures made me smile. She has such great expressions in those pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How cute Tori is!! I love the story of her "hunting" - If we had lizards, I suspect my guys would NEVER come inside! Although I bet they would get lots of exercise!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm behind as usual, but I already did notice your new avatar, Leslie and just love it! Tori is a great hunter, and I enjoyed your story telling, but I especially love the latest pics of your little girl. About time you shared more pictures of her with us!


----------

